# Canon R5 Electronic Shutter Performance is Better Than The Internet Thinks...



## LSXPhotog (Sep 18, 2020)

Sometimes I read technical analysis of a camera and I chuckle at the conclusions. Phrases like "unusable" and "major distortions" get tossed around. Early on, the consensus with the R5 from "armchair engineers" was that the electronic shutter performance was "terrible"...I actually saw multiple people saying the performance was terrible and unusable. Granted, I've spoken with several NFL photographers that have shown me examples and told me that the performance for their use case would indeed be just that - unusable. But that doesn't mean it won't work for other use cases...please see bellow.

What do I deem "unusable"? When the rolling shutter effect takes away from the subject of the image. In the case of the R5 as a motorsports photographer, I find the electronic shutter to be HIGHLY usable and extremely beneficial. 

Two weeks ago, I had the opportunity to use my new R5 to cover one of our races that was thankfully able to still be held. I used electronic shutter extensively as I threw everything I could at the camera...I left the event prepared to sell my 1DX Mark II...and I have. Here are just a few examples taken with the R5 in the 12-bit RAW electronic shutter that some people are afraid to use. Don't be afraid. Give it a shot and see if you think it will work for the application you're working in. LEARN how your camera performs and understand when you can exploit this feature - I think you'll be very surprised.


*Truly minimal distortion that have no impact or create any distraction.*


MS-NMRA_NMCA-MARTIN2020-0098 by LSXPhotog, on Flickr


*Distortion is there, but I don't consider this shot ruined because I used it and most people wouldn't notice the distortion if it wasn't pointed out to them or they were looking for it.*


MS-NMRA_NMCA-MARTIN2020-0229 by LSXPhotog, on Flickr



MS-NMRA_NMCA-MARTIN2020-0550 by LSXPhotog, on Flickr



MS-NMRA_NMCA-MARTIN2020-0376 by LSXPhotog, on Flickr

*Shots like this where the background is entirely blurred, you would probably never know!*


MS-NMRA_NMCA-MARTIN2020-0448 by LSXPhotog, on Flickr

*This is a single shot from a 65 image sequence I shot using the Electronic Shutter in the R5. Distortion is visible, but it doesn't really take away from this sequence of images. The main point is that I was able to capture a brilliant series of images with the car tracked in every frame. We're using the sequence to create a two-page spread that should look really awesome. Using 20fps now lets us choose WHICH images we want to use to show what happened. It's awesome.*


MS-NMRA_NMCA-MARTIN2020-0653 by LSXPhotog, on Flickr

_*I would also like to point out that using the 12-bit electronic shutter under these particular artificial lights didn't create any banding from the light frequency. High ISO performance also remains extremely impressive! This is a 45mp image sensor using electronic shutter under artificial light at ISO 12,800. Not only is is completely usable and I delivered to the client, but it looks downright exceptional. So my apologies if I'm laughing at people who say you can't use the camera in the 12-bit electronic shutter...that sentiment is incorrect.
*_
*I'm a Canon user, and acknowledge my bias...but this has to be the best performing photography camera on the market with a truly incredible sensor.*


MS-NMRA_NMCA-MARTIN2020-0573 by LSXPhotog, on Flickr


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm so glad this forum auto scales pictures to your screen, as opposed to fredmiranda where the text becomes unreadable because it goes off the screen with the picture.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 18, 2020)

Great demonstration of how to use an important feature with excellent results!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 18, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I'm so glad this forum auto scales pictures to your screen, as opposed to fredmiranda where the text becomes unreadable because it goes off the screen with the picture.


Fred Miranda Sony users are sensitive idiots, apparently. LOL they're doing everything they can to trash on this camera and, of course, one of them told me how bad my photos were wland what I should do...as if I don't do this for a living. What a dick.


----------



## zim (Sep 18, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Sometimes I read technical analysis of a camera and I chuckle at the conclusions. Phrases like "unusable" and "major distortions" get tossed around. Early on, the consensus with the R5 from "armchair engineers" was that the electronic shutter performance was "terrible"...I actually saw multiple people saying the performance was terrible and unusable. Granted, I've spoken with several NFL photographers that have shown me examples and told me that the performance for their use case would indeed be just that - unusable. But that doesn't mean it won't work for other use cases...please see bellow.
> 
> What do I deem "unusable"? When the rolling shutter effect takes away from the subject of the image. In the case of the R5 as a motorsports photographer, I find the electronic shutter to be HIGHLY usable and extremely beneficial.
> 
> ...


Bloody brilliant


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Oct 7, 2020)

I was using the R5 for birds in flight this weekend (mostly Wood Ducks, Teal, and Mallards) all w/ the electronic shutter. I took around 3500 images on Sat, I still haven't found one image with any distortion that took away from the image or subject. Honestly, if it wasn't for the internet I don't think I would even know it was a potential issue. My backgrounds might be a bit are more blown out than the ones above but there just hasn't been any issues worth talking about. My only gripe about my shoot was the R5 w/ a RF 100-500 attached is that really hunts for focus unless there's a lot of contrast between the background and the subject when using larger AF zones.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't use the electronic shutter because I tend to take photos without realizing it. I'd switch to it for a specific purpose, otherwise, I like the sound of the mechanical shutter. I don't think distortion would be a factor for my shots in any event.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2020)

PunkRawkJay said:


> I was using the R5 for birds in flight this weekend (mostly Wood Ducks, Teal, and Mallards) all w/ the electronic shutter. I took around 3500 images on Sat, I still haven't found one image with any distortion that took away from the image or subject. Honestly, if it wasn't for the internet I don't think I would even know it was a potential issue. My backgrounds might be a bit are more blown out than the ones above but there just hasn't been any issues worth talking about. My only gripe about my shoot was the R5 w/ a RF 100-500 attached is that really hunts for focus unless there's a lot of contrast between the background and the subject when using larger AF zones.


3500 shots in a weekend is what worries me about the R5 - I'm not using the electronic shutter for that reason and wish they would have a firmware fix to give the choice of 20, 10 and 7.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> 3500 shots in a weekend is what worries me about the R5 - I'm not using the electronic shutter for that reason and wish they would have a firmware fix to give the choice of 20, 10 and 7.



As well as _π_ and _e_, please. And for complex setups: _j_.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> 3500 shots in a weekend is what worries me about the R5 - I'm not using the electronic shutter for that reason and wish they would have a firmware fix to give the choice of 20, 10 and 7.


Ha....I backed off to the "H" mode and not "H+" after I had 1200 images after what I consider "light" use going after birds in my backyard. For most applications, I care more about the buffer not filling up after 2 seconds than about 12 fps. The H+ and electronic shutter modes will get used, I am happy to have access to them, but it will be for specific purposes.


----------



## AdamBotond (Oct 8, 2020)

My main concern was the setback in image quality that ES can produce, especially high iso and DR. My real world test has yet to take place, but so far I have not noticed any difference compared to mechanical shutter.


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Oct 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> 3500 shots in a weekend is what worries me about the R5 - I'm not using the electronic shutter for that reason and wish they would have a firmware fix to give the choice of 20, 10 and 7.



I don't think I'll actually use it much unless there's something really special that I just have to have as many images as possible. But... it's a great option to have.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> As well as _π_ and _e_, please. And for complex setups: _j_.


There were reasons of why I would like choices of 10 and 7 fps to be added to the 20 fps in es (and not 22/7). 10 or 7 fps usually gives me enough in a burst, and at 7 fps I can usually click fast enough to get just a single shot.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 8, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> As well as _π_ and _e_, please. And for complex setups: _j_.



One thing I learned as an electrical engineering student is that the math professors really hated it when we said _j_ instead of _i. _


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm also just ecstatic after taking the R5 out for a spin a couple days ago. EVF is just *wow*, high iso excellent, AF brilliant, and the entire general responsiveness of the camera is magnificent.

Brilliant photos LSX, as always. I'm especially impressed by those panning shots. I'm in awe.
Who knows, with time and a little more practice, maybe you could do this as a living!  ( I'm joking about that Fred Marinda story, of course, before anyone flames me!.)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 9, 2020)

Brilliant photos LSX.
How does the R5 electronic shutter perform under artificial lights, especially LEDs and fluorescent? I find that the R's electronic shutter is "unusable" in some situations due to severe banding.


----------



## rightslot (Oct 9, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> As well as _π_ and _e_, please. And for complex setups: _j_.


Oh!! LOL too funny! I realize we don't want this forum to get low like some other gear type forums but that was funny. Easy, guys, easy.


----------



## Bishop80 (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice photos! Brings back memories of 1/8 mile bracket racing back in the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2020)

Extreme example of the rolling shutter effect on a Hummingbird where the wings flap at 50 times per second the upper wing shows the destortition.


----------



## dpockett (May 3, 2021)

Which of the R5 and R6 has a more pronounced rolling shutter effect for stills? Which has the slower readout?


----------



## macrunning (May 3, 2021)

Frodo said:


> Brilliant photos LSX.
> How does the R5 electronic shutter perform under artificial lights, especially LEDs and fluorescent? I find that the R's electronic shutter is "unusable" in some situations due to severe banding.


I’ve noticed banding on the wings of my birds in flight with the R5. Shooting 1/6400th at f7.1 with auto ISO using RF24-105mm F4 lens.


----------



## stevelee (May 3, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> As well as _π_ and _e_, please. And for complex setups: _j_.


For my setting of “Ding, Dong Merrily on High” on my Christmas album one year, I created an FM synthesis bell sound using π and e as modulation ratios. My program notes referenced “the music of the spheres. I didn’t consciously use _i/j_ in the mix, but that was in the phase relationships.


----------



## dpockett (May 23, 2021)

Have to say I disagree with the claim it is 'better than the internet thinks it is', I have noticed it quite a lot and am having to adjust my shooting to compensate for/avoid it.

95% of the time I have no issue, but I do get the odd frame with angled backgrounds and also effects like this which is unusable and can't submit:




I have assigned the SET button to take me to the menu, and in my menu I can leave it on shutter mode, where I can switch over to mechanical. I will still lose a couple of seconds doing this, I really wish there was a button I could switch back and forth between electronic and mechanical shutter. Sometimes you don't have a second to spare before the moment has passed.


----------



## Nemorino (May 23, 2021)

dpockett said:


> I will still lose a couple of seconds doing this, I really wish there was a button I could switch back and forth between electronic and mechanical shutter.


Have You tried to programm custom modes? If one is mechanical and one electronic shutter You can switch quiet fast. There is also the possibility to save settings while You change the custom mode. Getting allways back to default shutter speed/Iso/aperture is probably not Your need.


----------



## dpockett (May 24, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Have You tried to programm custom modes? If one is mechanical and one electronic shutter You can switch quiet fast. There is also the possibility to save settings while You change the custom mode. Getting allways back to default shutter speed/Iso/aperture is probably not Your need.


I use the C modes for different light, rather than different shutter. To use one for sun, one for shade, and then one for mechanical would make it a bit confusing. I use the C mode mfn button all the time though yes. Still need a separate button for mech/elec shutter...


----------

